# My hedgie is upset with me, help!



## taydizz24 (Jan 12, 2015)

For the holidays I flew home to spend time with my family. I attempted to fly with my hedgie but my airline (Delta) would not allow Louie to fly with me, so I had a good friend of mine take care of him for the two weeks I would be gone. She is very comfortable around hedgehogs (previous owned one) and we thoroughly went over how to take care of him. When I returned all the gains I had made in socialization seemed to have disappeared with Louie. He now puffs up and hisses at every sound, sight, shadow, everything and he also now bites me anytime I handle him. He's bitten my fingers, my palm, my forearm, pretty much anytime I handle him he finds something to bit as if he is angry with me! I honestly don't know what to do to deter the biting because it isn't little nibbles it hard, breaks the skin bites, and I'm not sure how to get him back to his old self because everything I do seems to upset him. I'm hoping someone can give me some advice on how to socialize him again because he is so far beyond where he was when I got him that I don't know what to do. Oh, he also totally freaks out when I pet him, which he didn't use to do. He puffs and jumps and jerks his body around, it is very concerning. Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't know about this and I could be wrong, but is there any way he could have been hurt while you were away? I know you said your sitter is experienced with hedgehogs but accidents happen. That's just my thoughts, someone else may be able to help you more.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

You basically have to start at square one. He may have gotten hurt, but you probably will never know. If your sister didn't tell then it either it didn't happen in her presence or she doesn't want to upset you. No sense causing arguments and hurt feelings. Just keep working with him. Put some fleece with your smell in his hut. Get him back to a good heat and light schedule and his old routine as quickly as you can. Wrap him up in fleece when it is bonding time to try and discourage biting. He may be reacting to stress, who knows with these guys!


----------



## taydizz24 (Jan 12, 2015)

I figured I would be starting at square one, it's just a bummer because he was doing so well. Last night he was resting on my chest when out of the blue he scurried up and bit my chin! I couldn't believe it! So hopefully the biting stops soon because I am certainly not used to al this biting! I'll definitely try the fleece with my smell on it in his hut thing. Thats a brilliant idea. Do you think that positively reinforcing him while I'm holding him and he is not biting would help? Like feeding and giving him treats while I'm holding him?


----------



## Hauntling (Nov 19, 2014)

Do you think maybe anything about your scent might be bothering him? Like a body wash or detergent? One night my hedgie started biting me (extremely hard like what you are talking about) and I started using different soap and she stopped. It also took me quite a few months to build much of any kind of bond with her, she used to be pretty anti-social with me and huffled at me quite a bit but I started spending an hour or more a day with her and she has gotten a lot better. I think your baby must have just gotten some kind of trauma and maybe he is miffed that his beloved owner was not around to comfort him (which of course not your fault!) I bet he will be back to normal very soon because it sounds like you are putting all the right efforts in!


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have heard that hand feeding can some times cause them to bite because they can't tell the difference between your fingers and the yummy treat; or perhaps they just get used to treats being in your hands and they will bite. That sounds logical tome. I would not hand feed if she is biting. Some have suggested lightly puffing into their face if they bite, others are against that as it might teach them to be afraid of you. That is a personal call to make.
The very last thing you want to do is to put them back after they bite, this will encourage biting for sure.
I don't think there are really any solid answers as to what to do, you just have to keep trying and not take it personally even though it is you that they are personally biting!!!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you want to give treats while bonding try putting them on a blanket or something like that instead of giving them with your fingers.


----------

